# SBNation: Big Screen Dream Team



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

> Teen Wolf/Billy Hoyle
> Jesus Shuttlesworth/Rocky (3 Ninjas)
> Michael Jordan/Jimmy Chitwood
> Chip Douglas (Cable Guy)/Jackie Moon
> Neon Boudeaux/Saleh


http://www.sbnation.com/nba/2013/2/6/3948626/basketball-movies-list-teen-wolf-he-got-game-dan-grunfeld

I was amused. Definitely some interesting combinations possible.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)




----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Lewis Scott > Jesus Shuttlesworth


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

First of all, there's no chance Teen Wolf and Jordan could coexist on the court together. Second of all, Jimmy Chitwood starts no matter who else is on the team.


----------

